# How come Cadets hate the old D&C badges?



## c.jacob (6 Dec 2005)

I run the Qm at my  corps.  One day a Master Corporal came to me and said that he had lost his D&C badge and asked if I had a replacement for him.  I looked and dug up an old D&C badge with the 3 tree's.  I gave that to him.  He got mad and argued with me that it wasn't a D&C badge and he demanded a "real" D&C badge and started digging through my stock until I threw him out.  You can imagine how thrilled I was about all of this.  Especially since I wore the old tree badge when I was a cadet.  So my question is this.

Why is the old D&C badge so insulting?


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (6 Dec 2005)

Well, since the badge you described is a CLI badge not a true "D&C" Badge I guess they believe it is below there stature. Since everyone knows if you do D&C your a god. :


----------



## Chang (6 Dec 2005)

i thought the 3 trees badge was the old badge you get for all CLI courses


----------



## Burrows (6 Dec 2005)

Globemaster said:
			
		

> i thought the 3 trees badge was the old badge you get for all CLI courses


That it is.


----------



## Burrows (6 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> I do believe that this was because the supplies ran out, so only certain cadets got the golden pace stick.


Makes more sense than someone picking badges based on course reports.


----------



## Jonny Boy (6 Dec 2005)

at Blackdown they give every other year  the 3 trees badge. or it could be that once every three years the paystick badge is handed out.


----------



## Dane (6 Dec 2005)

The pace stick badge has been a problem for years, you think ti would be relativly easy to fix. When they order badges for the CSTC they order lots and lots and lots at one time, and whatever the CSTC gets sent from Ottawa is what they have to use. Vernon has been all pace sticks for two years, but before that it was on and off for awhile. 

The old CLI badge, like posted, was the three trees, and D&C had a maple leaf in the centre to signify it as the "senior" CLI course.


----------



## c.jacob (7 Dec 2005)

Everyone is under the impression that the 3 tree's is a general CLI badge.  This is not so.  The 3 tree's was actuallly the D&C badge.  The pace stick badge only came out in the last couple of years.


----------



## ouyin2000 (7 Dec 2005)

In the past, the "three trees" badge WAS the badge for all CLI courses, but this was a very long time ago


----------



## c.jacob (7 Dec 2005)

Teh camp badges were not listed in the 1993 star level books.  But if you have a 1997 version of the Master Cadet Handbook you'll notice the 3 tree's is listed as CLI Drill and ceremonial.  Also if anyone has the older poster of ranks and badges.


----------



## ouyin2000 (7 Dec 2005)

That's true, but before that, the badge was used for all CLI courses


----------



## Jonny Boy (7 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> There should be a general badge for every course across country.




yes there should, but since when does blackdown do things the way there supposed to be, take there so-called pre course last summer for example


----------



## Chang (7 Dec 2005)

http://www.armycadethistory.com/Qualifications_1978_92.htm

hmmm..the army cadet history website lists the three trees badge as a CL badge and three trees with maple as the CLI badge..... ???


----------



## ouyin2000 (7 Dec 2005)

That's also circa '78 - early '90s


----------



## medic65726 (8 Dec 2005)

Seeing as I was a cadet in that time frame, I can say that the armycadethistory site is in error.
THe badges went:
1 Tree - Basic
2 Trees - CL
3 Trees - CLI
3 Trees with Maple Leaf - CLI D&C


----------



## Dane (8 Dec 2005)

Medic65726 said:
			
		

> Seeing as I was a cadet in that time frame, I can say that the armycadethistory site is in error.
> THe badges went:
> 1 Tree - Basic
> 2 Trees - CL
> ...



You should e-mail him, he's always thankful for contributions big or small.

Cheers


----------



## ouyin2000 (8 Dec 2005)

Medic65726 said:
			
		

> Seeing as I was a cadet in that time frame, I can say that the armycadethistory site is in error.
> THe badges went:
> 1 Tree - Basic
> 2 Trees - CL
> ...



Geeze Dane, I was JUST going to say that...but thanks anyways...bugger


----------



## pi-r-squared (8 Dec 2005)

Well, if someone's so desperate at getting a different badge, why don't they go to a surplus store or ebay or something.  I'm pretty sure stuff like that floats around.


----------



## c.jacob (8 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> It does.   However it would be easier to just stop the flow of the "old" badges and begin handing out the new ones.   No need to leap frog between two badges and confuse everyone.



  I agree.  One badge no arguments about it.  The issue I had was this cadet lost his badge and I gave him what I ha available to me at the time.


----------



## c.jacob (8 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> It does.   However it would be easier to just stop the flow of the "old" badges and begin handing out the new ones.   No need to leap frog between two badges and confuse everyone.



   I agree.  One badge no arguments about it.  The issue I had was this cadet lost his badge and I gave him what I had available to me at the time.


----------



## Dane (9 Dec 2005)

I think they just don't want to be wastful. It's not some deep thought plot to make sure Cadets recieve a different badge to show how well they did.

Course Cadets lie about this stuff all the time anyways. "Oh I was recomended for this," "I almost won that," blah blah blah...


----------



## c.jacob (9 Dec 2005)

Very True


----------



## ryanmann356 (9 Dec 2005)

Sometimes at different corps the course cadet was going to the CSTC to get the qualification for the rank and sometimes two cadets from the same corps are competing for one rank at their LHQ.  Whoever has the best course report receives the promo.  One of those "you have a red chit therefore you wont get Sergeant" "yes but I have 4 blue chits and that omits the red chit" moments.  When I was in CL the competition got so fierce the two cadets started setting eachother up for red chits  :


----------



## QOR-Sargent (10 Dec 2005)

Another thing about Blackdown is that it is kind of weird that every year Sergeant Major Paul was there they recieved the 3 trees..........Kinda interesting eh?


----------



## c.jacob (11 Dec 2005)

Then maybe we should change the name to the I survived MWO Paul badge.     ;D


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (11 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> Just my luck that this legendary person isn't going to be there when I go for my CLI Drill & Ceremonial :crybaby:
> 
> I did, however have the OC of Alpha Company say "See you in Alpha next year" on our final March Past at Blackdown



You never know who the Sgt. Maj. will be. It very well could be MWO Paul, he just chose not to go to Blackdown this summer. The OC of Alpha always says stuff like that, whenever Bravo would march past he would say "You almost look like Alpha" or "Bravo! Bravo". He is a great officer and a really nice guy, he was the former CO of my corps.


----------



## my72jeep (27 Dec 2005)

The D&C Badge with the pacestick has been out of stock for the last 2 years. Its now in and ready for issue to all cadets who are entitled to it all you need is have your Supp. O. request it from your Det.
He/She will need name year course # and camp.


----------

